

In hard times, fear can impair decision-making  - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/07/jobs/07pre.html?pagewanted=print

======
mdasen
We go into a defensive state because we're all worried that we won't be able
to correct mistakes made. For example: quit your job to try your hand at a
start-up. In good times, it fails and you just grab yourself a job with some
firm after it fails. In bad times, it fails and you don't get another job. Or
at least that's the fear. We fear that we won't be able to correct things if
something goes wrong.

~~~
alyx
Despite what society tells us, I think that fear is normal and totally
acceptable. We know ourselves best. And sure, after the fact we can say things
like "oh I should have", "I could have" or "if only I wasn't scared", but you
know what, that's life. Hindsight is 20/20.

The key is looking back on the situation and spotting the signs that should
have encouraged you rather than made you scared. And perhaps you can pass that
knowledge to your future generation and hope that they put your experience to
use.

~~~
scott_s
We don't choose to fearful. But we do choose what information we expose
ourselves to.

A surfeit of scary information can be harmful; it can make us more scared than
we need to be. The author's research indicates this can lead to making bad
decisions because we're expending our mental effort on being scared.

~~~
drwh0
_A surfeit of scary information can be harmful; it can make us more scared
than we need to be_

that works both ways. a surplus of naively optimistic information (you! can!
flip! a! house! today!, no money down), encourages excess risk.

if anything though, the "fear" of negative consequences is nonsensical now
because for many americans, avoiding disaster is not an option, disaster is
already happening. positive thinking isn't going to unforeclose their home.

------
drwh0
the fear is justified! the average american worker, right on up to six figure
incomes, has been moving toward a paycheck-to-paycheck existence, hobbled by
hopeless debts and mired in pointless consumerism. even living paycheck-to-
paycheck, these people are measuring down to the last penny. one missed check
and they are _fucked_. no savings. no 401k. lots of bills. no equity in
anything. they're right to be afraid.

the way out of this fear isn't to have some anthony-robbins moment of self
affirmation, its to get out of debt and start creating real nesteggs that
preclude the fear. a _minimal_ real nest egg, which _everyone_ out of college
and older should have - six months of real living expenses. don't cheap out
either, measure what you really spend, including your idiotically expensive
cell contract and your nightlife.

~~~
ars
No, that's not true. The "average" american has had very little change. Sure
there have been many losses for some people, but the average? Didn't change
much.

I agree with the rest of what you wrote. But people have been living paycheck
to paycheck before, and still are. That has hardly changed at all.

